# Dog Beds...



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I was cleaning house when I realized that each step involved picking up a dog bed...

I counted - including the ones in the kennel - there are 10 dog beds scattered thru out the house... and one more on the way.. (though when it arrives - I'm throwing one out). 

So - how many dog beds do you have..scattered across your house?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think we have 4 or 5, but that doesn't include our bed which is actually Maggie's favorite bed! :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We recently went from 4 down to 3. I'd love one day make it to just two but everytime I see a cute bed or pillow I end up buying it. :brownbag: It seems like she gets a new bed every six months. I won't begin to count how many she's had in her little lifetime, I'd be too embarassed.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

We have two beds in our kitchen where Tango and Tillie spend the day when I'm at work. I have their crates in my bedroom and then another blanket in my entertainment room. We don't have many beds b/c Tango and Tillie would rather lay on the sofa or bed with us!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just have on currently-in his x-pen. You may recall my experience with him shredding his bed? :HistericalSmiley: Well-I'm getting him used to not doing it to just one before I'll get more. He has a comfy pad and soft blankie in his crate for night. :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

There are:
2 in my daughters bedroom
3 in the living room
3 in my bedroom (2 in the crate & Tasha's in the corner)
1 large one in the dining room
1 large on in the guest bedroom 
and i threw one out today.

the boys like the couch if someone is one it..
and they sleep on the kingsize bed at night...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey has 2, but if I ever find this one from Walmart she'll have 3! I love this bed! :wub: 
[attachment=34780:lulu_pin...wirl_bed.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

13 beds plus Lacie's Pink Pampered Princess Dog House plus their 2 outdoor hammocks. Now to be fair -- we have one big bed (counted in the 13) that is supposed to be Nellie's (black lab), but it's usually Lacie that lays on it.

Do you think that's too many for 2 dogs???? :brownbag: My husband seems to think so. :wacko1: :wacko1: 

But -- everytime I see one, I just HAVE TO HAVE (because Lacie or Tilly would just love it :wub: :wub: -- or is that their Mom), I get it. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

And, of course, they sleep in my bed at night and on the Ottoman when I'm home or next to me in the chair and a half. :biggrin:

You know I'm just trying to help (enable everyone), but here's the bed you want for Abbey pictured above.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8400317

Wasn't that helpful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have 6 but we are still looking for the "perfect" bed.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We have 6, too, but that's for 4 dogs.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We have 5 but im looking for satin beds or pillows :smhelp:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I refuse to answer that question under the grounds it would in criminate me


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

let's see.... there are 2 in the living room (the basket bed and the pillow mini's mostly seen on), 3 in here (the little round blue one i groom her on, the furry one under the desk and the yellow stripey kitty kube which mini loves), the big blue one in the hall, the brown sofa one in my bedroom and the brown micro suede one in the dining room.... and i think that’s it, so tallying them up there's 8. and yesterday i just gave two pink ones away to my mom for her girls so there were 10.

omg, i never counted before. no wonder when i pick up a bed my husband rolls his eyes and says we don't need any more beds! LMAO!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I found this bed when I was looking at beds on Ebay-I thought it too cute for a girl :wub: 

[attachment=34789:satin_dog_bed.jpg]


Satin Dog Bed on Ebay

\


> We have 5 but im looking for satin beds or pillows :smhelp:[/B]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

two for Muffy, Matilda has one, but usually sits on daddys lap


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I think we have 4 or 5, but that doesn't include our bed which is actually Maggie's favorite bed! :biggrin:[/B]


I don't have any "dog beds" but I have six blankets or plush towels folded up in various rooms for Midis to curl up on while I am in that particular room. This count includes two kennels (daytime & nightime/not currently in use) and did not include our bed or the blanket at the end of it for Midis, which is the bed in which he now sleeps. Though, no necessarily at the end of the bed on that little blanket. He prefers my faux fur throw I have over me. 

:bysmilie: 
Cyndi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, the ratio of dog beds to actual rooms in our house is quite high, I believe. lol. We only have a 5 room house--3 dog beds. One in the kitchen (in his crate), one in the livingroom (he prefers the couch most of the time) and one on the floor in me and hubby's bedroom where he sleeps at night. I love dog beds and love to make them, too--but nothing fancy, just big, fluffy fleece pillows!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I found this bed when I was looking at beds on Ebay-I thought it too cute for a girl :wub:
> 
> [attachment=34789:satin_dog_bed.jpg]
> 
> ...


Gena, Mia had that bed as a pup and those bows lasted 2 weeks before she tore them off. :wacko1: :wacko1: 

:chili: I Only have 9 beds!! :chili: Some of you are worse than me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I refuse to count them. I refuse :huh: . 123, 45, 6789, 10, 11 12, 13 14 15 16..... plus the two tents?

Psst there are only 5 pink ones here. ONLY FIVE PINK ones. :biggrin: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> I found this bed when I was looking at beds on Ebay-I thought it too cute for a girl :wub:
> 
> [attachment=34789:satin_dog_bed.jpg]
> 
> ...



Awww thank you!!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Ha , ha i am so glad that others are having this problem. I have 5. And they all get used. Then there's hotdog bags too. Great for snuggling into.We should do a thread where we all post pictures of our fluffs beds. :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Well let's see....

3 in my bedroom
2 that belong to Daisy
3 in the puppy room
3 downstairs
2 in the living room
7 in the family room
And two waiting to be washed

So that makes 22.
And soon to be 23 now that I see I can have the pink lulu bed shipped to a walmart close to me, lol.
Oh and only 4 beds are pink, the others are all neutral colors, I need to get some blue ones for the boys though.

Nope we don't have very many beds at all!!  

What can I say, I have an addiction.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Abbey has 2, but if I ever find this one from Walmart she'll have 3! I love this bed! :wub:
> [attachment=34780:lulu_pin...wirl_bed.jpg][/B]



I have this bed and it so much cuter in person. The swirls looks like little rosebuds. I saw that it was advertised on Ebay for $34 dollars. Order from the Walmart.com and have it sent site to store that way you don't pay for shipping and it's a little over $20 with tax. 

I currently have 6 beds.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You know I'm just trying to help (enable everyone), but here's the bed you want for Abbey pictured above.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8400317

Wasn't that helpful. 
[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Lynn!!! Just ordered it! :chili: Now, I can tell the hubby to just blame you! LOL :biggrin: I can hear him now "Why does 1 dog need more than 1 bed?!" :biggrin: That was really easy & I love how you can send it site to store & pay NO shipping!!! It won't be in until March 20th, but Abbey's LuLu Pink bed is on it's way!!! And thanks to everyone who searched their Walmart for me! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have at least 10 beds... I don't know if I can do an accurate though, LOL!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

cosmo has one in the crate and one that we bought when we first got cosmo. have seen some really cute ones but cosm9o refuses to sleep in his beds or lay in them. sleeps.....in my bed! funny thing is if you move his beds (even though he doesnt use them) he gets really angry. as in....i dont want it but i dont want you to have it either. he makes me chuckle!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Let's see... I live in a 1 bedroom apartment (about 700 square feet MAX) and we have:

A crate in the living room with the pad from his bed, His bed (minus the pad part) is in the living room, but is used for his toys since he never slept in it. 
There is a crate in the bedroom, which I have 2 crate pads for. 
And he has a bed at work. 
So I guess we have 2 beds and 2 crates. 

I always want more, but don't have any where to put them!

Just like I have a car seat for him, but I want to get the Lookout, however my boyfriend said he would be angry if I spent another $90 on a carseat when he has one! *sigh*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Well let's see....
> 
> 3 in my bedroom
> 2 that belong to Daisy
> ...


 B) I am so VERY thankful you posted. Enough said.  

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

